
Will This Old Financial Tool Transform Tech Investing? - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/28/opinion/SPAC-tech-investing.html
======
js2
Suggested title change: "Special Purpose Acquisition Companies: an alternative
to IPOs"

